# 5150 Modders in Vancouver?



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone in Vancouver do mods to 5150 ?


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeez, I guess not then.....


----------



## killswitch_19 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think there's a guy in Vancouver named Dr. Ho that works on 5150's. I know it sounds funny but that's what I was told. I'd ask around at the L&M and Tom Lee.


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

Dr HO eh. Interesting.......


----------



## leelee (Mar 6, 2006)

Ho is well known around Vancouver for tube amp maintainence. I'm not sure if he does modding though. You can drop by his place and ask him. He's on Kingsway near boundary; should be a couple blocks going in the direction of Joyce.


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

leelee said:


> Ho is well known around Vancouver for tube amp maintainence. I'm not sure if he does modding though. You can drop by his place and ask him. He's on Kingsway near boundary; should be a couple blocks going in the direction of Joyce.


So does he have a store or is he some sort of 'back-yarder'


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

bumpo- rama


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

killswitch_19 said:


> I think there's a guy in Vancouver named Dr. Ho that works on 5150's. I know it sounds funny but that's what I was told. I'd ask around at the L&M and Tom Lee.


It turns out Mr Ho knows his shit. He did my bias mod.

He has done amps for Strapping Young Lad, Moist, Nickelback, Bif Naked etc.

Excellent


----------

